# Anonymous WCF Commentary



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 19, 2008)

Garnet Howard Milne mentions an early 18th century Scottish commentary on the WCF in _The Westminster Confession of Faith and the Cessation of Special Revelation: The Majority Puritan Viewpoint on Whether Extra-biblical Prophecy is Still Possible_, pp. 115-117. He describes it as a compilation of unpublished three manuscripts containing sermons and expository notes on the confession written by the same hand between roughly 1716 and 1725. The three manuscripts are held at New College Library and Central Library at Edinburgh University. As far as I can tell, this/these commentaries are not referenced at the Westminster Assembly Project Bibliography of WCF Confessions. Does anyone have any information on this?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 20, 2008)

Anyone?


----------

